# Picked up another VZ Aimara, 20".



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

If you look carefully, he has two parasitesw (lice) on his back that I never noticed until watching the vid. I picked up this new boy yesterday and he is night and day from the other, smaller one I got. Much more assertive and extremely territorial. As you will see in this vid, I fed him some Halibut fillet but the pieces seem to be a little large for him. At one point in the vid he bites the tongs, luckily not my hand!Enjoy!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

nice fish and video.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

HOLY sh*t!
Thats 1 messy eater!

Looks good though.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Awesome fish, must have cost you a grip.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking good Bryan but next time try smaller pieces :laugh: 
It's not in the 240gal is it?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice. he made a right mess eating though haha


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

what a mess haha. that fish is sweet. can you cohab them together?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the words.

Feef, he is in a spare 125 I had in storage, the smaller one is in the 230 with MANY various tetras.

Philbert,

I wouldn't risk them together but you never know. I have heard of a guy who keeps a newly bought Aimara with Piraya and Caribe in a large tank. I guess you could try anything but why risk such a nice fish.

BTW, smaller one is for sale.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Double


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow,
Very nice.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

He's looking good!

I fought fish lice with my mala when he was a little smaller. Those things were near impossible to get rid of. I had to pull him out of the water and remove them with tweezers until I found a LFS that stocked the correct meds for them.

Check out the vid of the fish lice.. I used my son's "eyeclops" to get a microscopic video of those guys.. they are freakish looking: http://s213.photobucket.com/albums/cc254/m...t=Fish-Lice.flv


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Good looking fish and I see why you have a bare bottom tank


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah, fish live are a bitch. Good vid of them.

I do have a 16" for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

would you ship him out west if so i would buy it in a second.



Bryan said:


> Yeah, fish live are a bitch. Good vid of them.
> 
> I do have a 16" for sale if anyone is interested.


----------

